# σηματική αναφορά



## nickel (Apr 15, 2010)

Αν δείτε τον όρο «σηματική αναφορά», (α) μη νομίσετε ότι είναι ορθογραφικό λάθος, (β) μη νομίσετε ότι θα ισχύει για πολύ. Απ' ό,τι αντιλαμβάνομαι, καταργείται και αντικαθίσταται από ηλεκτρονικές αναφορές. Δηλαδή:

Το Υπουργείο Δημόσιας Τάξης (ΥΔΤ) έχει αυξημένες αρμοδιότητες αναφορικά με το θέμα της οδικής ασφάλειας, καθώς οι υπηρεσίες που υπάγονται σε αυτό είναι οι πρώτες που επεμβαίνουν στον τόπο του ατυχήματος. Το σχετικό δελτίο που συμπληρώνεται από τους τροχονόμους ονομάζεται "*Σηματική Αναφορά Τροχαίου Ατυχήματος"* και καλύπτει αποκλειστικά τις ανάγκες αρχειοθέτησης και ενημέρωσης της Υπηρεσίας Τροχαίας της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας. Τα στοιχεία που καταγράφονται σε αυτό είναι ο τόπος και ο χρόνος του ατυχήματος, ο αριθμός των οχημάτων που ενεπλάκησαν, οι ταυτότητες των θυμάτων και τα αίτια του ατυχήματος.
Τα τελευταία χρόνια, ξεκίνησε μια προσπάθεια από την Τροχαία μηχανογράφησης των στοιχείων ατυχημάτων με τη χρησιμοποίηση ενός νέου δελτίου το οποίο ονομάζεται "Αναφορά Τροχαίου Ατυχήματος". Το δελτίο αυτό περιλαμβάνει πληροφορίες που υπάρχουν και στο ΔΟΤΑ με λιγότερες λεπτομέρειες αλλά και κάποιες διαφοροποιήσεις που εξυπηρετούν τους σκοπούς ανάλυσης και αρχειοθέτησης της Αστυνομίας.​
Σχετικά ευρήματα:
σηματικές αναφορές

Να θεωρήσουμε ότι αποτελούσε απόδοση τού _signal report(ing)_;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 15, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αν δείτε τον όρο «σηματική αναφορά», (α) μη νομίσετε ότι είναι ορθογραφικό λάθος, (β) μη νομίσετε ότι θα ισχύει για πολύ. Απ' ό,τι αντιλαμβάνομαι, καταργείται και αντικαθίσταται από ηλεκτρονικές αναφορές.
> Να θεωρήσουμε ότι αποτελούσε απόδοση τού _signal report(ing)_;


Μάλλον απόδοση του _τέλεξ_, θα έλεγα εγώ, καθότι και στις Ε.Δ. τα μηνύματα τέλεξ καλούνται _σήματα_.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 15, 2010)

Το βρήκα και στο _Glossaire de vocabulaire interarmées_:
σήμα = message,
επομένως:
σηματική αναφορά = message report.
Καμία σχέση με signals κλπ.


----------

